# detailer needed



## taffyracer (Jan 23, 2008)

Just bought a new car, car has 3k on the clock and i'm collecting next week, I haven't spent that long examininig it but the paint looks ok but i'm told that these cars have quite bad factory orange peeling, not sure on this model but would like to get the paint back A1 so I can maintain it

Anyone local want a crack?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Might help if you say what car and where you are mate. :thumb:


----------



## taffyracer (Jan 23, 2008)

Silver Grey E92 M3 and i'm in Sully:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

most of the E90 series do have lots of orange peel in them, its the way BMW are spraying with the new water based paints.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

have replied to your pm ,


----------



## taffyracer (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes so i've heard bloody H&S, bane of my life!

Good to speak to you Peter, give me a bell when you know more and we can get it arranged :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

likewise , will phone tomorrow evening


----------

